# New Foos!



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

These guys never dissapoint. Looking forward to this one. I'l admit that In Your honor tooks some time to grow on me. I'm loving this new single!

http://en.video.sympatico.ca/index....hters-wheels/43828317001/creationDate/desc/1/

Methinks Cobain was not the only talent in Nirvana.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Methinks Cobain was not the only talent in Nirvana.


IMHO, Dave Grohl is in a another league when it comes to talent.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The new song sounds very pedestrian to me, though I've only heard it 3-4 times.

Grohl is undoubtedly a supremely talented musician, but I would say he takes a backseat to Kurt in the songwriting department. IMHO of course.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Love the Foos. Looking forward to the album. When is the new album coming out? 

The big difference between Grohl and Cobain imo is that Grohl had his s&%t together and was focused on accomplishing something. Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of Cobain's work I just find it sad when people let drugs take over and mess everything up.

I just bought their Live at Wembley Stadium DVD. Awesome. Especially loved the Zeppelin songs at the end with Jimmy Page.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> IMHO, Dave Grohl is in a another league when it comes to talent.


explain please?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> The big difference between Grohl and Cobain imo is that Grohl had his s&%t together and was focused on accomplishing something. Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of Cobain's work I just find it sad when people let drugs take over and mess everything up.


I would agree with that and I have to wonder if he would still be considered such a genius had he lived? I don't know that he would have had such a long and varied career.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Let's face it. We all know someone in person that is likely more talented than Dave Grohl. He is a good drummer indeed but he is also rich and established thus making everyone think he is super talented. Most Foo Fighter songs new or old are weak IMHO.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> explain please?


As a whole package. Grohl plays all the instruments on many of the Foo tracks. And he can do it clean. His lyrics aren't as dark and complex as cobains, but then cobain was right f#*&#^ed up.

Personally I can't give Cobain all the credit everyone does when the drugs were contributing as much as they were to his music/lyrics.

.02


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

good radio song. 

nothing's topped "the colour and the shape" and "there is nothing left to lose" days though each record since has always had a couple gold nuggets in it.

i have tons of admiration for dave grohl. he's always looked like he's having an absolute blast doing what he does.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I like Grohl's Live, acoustic stuff!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> As a whole package. Grohl plays all the instruments on many of the Foo tracks. And he can do it clean. His lyrics aren't as dark and complex as cobains, but then cobain was right f#*&#^ed up.
> 
> Personally I can't give Cobain all the credit everyone does when the drugs were contributing as much as they were to his music/lyrics.
> 
> .02


Me too! and I think is is any wonder that Grohls stuff is more lighthearted (if you will) after being around a really troubled, dark individual.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

keto said:


> The new song sounds very pedestrian to me, though I've only heard it 3-4 times.


Agree. It's like it's missing the hook or something. Sounds like 90% of everything else on the radio to me.

I feel like they topped out on There is Nothing Left To Lose. That was a wicked album.


----------

